# Thorichthys pasionis: A Yucatan Gem



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I presently have two adult pair of Thorichthys pasionis. They have not been the dominant fish in their 90G tank and have been reluctant or unable to stake out a territory and spawn ... until now. I removed several fish and things have changed. One pair is defending a bit of real estate and presently getting ready to spawn. The rock seen in several shots is the center of their territory, and most likely will receive the eggs. Here are some pictures of the pair. Notice that the female is showing her ovipositor in the last photo.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Awesome fish. That male looks massive.

Jim- do you still have the 'Mixteco gold'?
http://www.cichlid.org/forums/showthread.php?p=60829


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great looking fish, I am jealous! I have been wanting a group of these for my 135gal for a while now! Good luck with the spawn!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Awesome fish. That male looks massive.
> Jim- do you still have the 'Mixteco gold'?
> http://www.cichlid.org/forums/showthread.php?p=60829


He's about 6" TL, the female about 4". Unfortunately, I no longer have the Mixteco golds. They each succumbed to a bloat like condition over time. I found them to be a tricky fish that way. The fellow that I got them from doesn't seem to have problems with them though.



CjCichlid said:


> Great looking fish, I am jealous! I have been wanting a group of these for my 135gal for a while now! Good luck with the spawn!


Thanks. Hope things work out with them. How's the 135G coming along? Pasionis would do great in it I'm sure.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The pasionis spawned this morning, not on the rock but on the back glass. There is some serious defending going on as expected. One unusual thing is the male's head standing. An intimidation move, I suppose. Here are some photos.The pasionis spawned this morning, not on the rock but on the back glass. There is some serious defending going on as expected. One unusual thing is the male's head standing. An intimidation tactic, I suppose. Here are some photos.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Very nice! Are these one of the pairs you put in a video awhile back? Believe it was calle 'Fighting with a Passion'

Too bad about those 'Mixteco gold'.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Very nice! Are these one of the pairs you put in a video awhile back? Believe it was calle 'Fighting with a Passion'
> 
> Too bad about those 'Mixteco gold'.


Yes, that is one of the pairs. The other pair looks like it wants to follow suit. Yes, I'm hopeful that I can give them a try again and this time be more careful with them.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

> Thanks. Hope things work out with them. How's the 135G coming along? Pasionis would do great in it I'm sure.


Congrats on the spawn! As for my 135gal.. I'm actually in the midst of a move so things are a bit out of sorts. However, once I get settled into my new place I'll be sure to post an update as I am planning on changing a few things up.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, the Thorichthys pasionis pair have managed to get their fry to the free swimming stage. The number is small (no more than twenty) but they are guarding them with a vengeance. Maybe they try harder if there are fewer to carry on the line. Do fish think that way?? The fry are scooting about and the female is doing her best to round them back up. You can see the fry just on the right side of the mound of sand. They are tiny. There is a second pair behind the sponge filter, challenging this pair. They may very well have a spawn back there, but I can't get a look. The sides of the tank are opaque.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pics! I'm still jealous!

How many pairs of T. pasionis do you have in this 90G (48x18x24??) and with what other tank mates?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Great pics! I'm still jealous!
> 
> How many pairs of T. pasionis do you have in this 90G (48x18x24??) and with what other tank mates?


There are two pair of pasionis in the tank (yes, 48x18x24), along with a pair of Chocolate cichlids, 5 Satanoperca daemon and a pair of Tahuantinsuyoa macantzatza


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Dang I don't understand how you get away with some many pairs in such a setup. Would it be possible to get a FTS?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Both pairs of pasionis spawned within 24 hours of one another in the same tank. The first pair laid its eggs on the back glass and the second pair, behind a double stacked sponge filter, out of sight. I wasn't sure that the second pair had spawned since there was no way to see back there. But today, the second pair emerged, with a large spawn of perhaps 200 to 300. They boldly paraded their offspring around, doing what good CA cichlid parents do. I'm going to pull 20 or 30 out, and raise them away from the parents. The rest I'll leave behind. This will be the first spawn of pasionis from which I have collected any young.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

CjCichlid said:


> Dang I don't understand how you get away with some many pairs in such a setup. Would it be possible to get a FTS?


It's kind of interesting how things work out ... not always best for the fish at times. Of course, when there are a pair or two tending eggs or fry, the other fish steer clear and tend to move to the upper levels of the tank. This tank is 24" tall so the fish go high and are relatively unharassed. The parents don't relentlessly pursue them, just a gentle reminder to them to back off'. After a few days, the spawn eventually "disappears" anyways and then things get back to normal. It does put extra stress on some species, but they usually handle it. What's complicating things a bit right now is a pair of Chocolate cichlids are with eggs down the other end. So the other inhabitants are getting it from both sides.


----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

That is one thing about Chocolate Cichlids too, they love the upper levels of the aquarium. Very few cichlids will hang out as high as they will.


----------



## JayD976 (Apr 30, 2014)

Where did you get the Tahuantinsuyoa macantzatza?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I got them from aFISHionados here in Winnipeg, Spencer Jack's shop. He brings in lots of WC fish, and is the largest wholesaler / retailer in Canada, I believe. I get virtually all my fish through him.
Here's a link to his website. Unfortunately he doesn't ship to the US, but there are US suppliers who have carried this species (TUIC for one)


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

notho2000 said:


> I presently have two adult pair of Thorichthys pasionis. They have not been the dominant fish in their 90G tank and have been reluctant or unable to stake out a territory and spawn ... until now. I removed several fish and things have changed. One pair is defending a bit of real estate and presently getting ready to spawn. The rock seen in several shots is the center of their territory, and most likely will receive the eggs. Here are some pictures of the pair. Notice that the female is showing her ovipositor in the last photo.


 Gday Notho2000, i have just found this post, we don't have these here in Aust. what a great looking fish,i am now jealous as **** :drooling: :thumb:


----------

